# Arkansas Sheriff Says "Militant" Look is Out . . .



## Kevin (Jun 10, 2015)

I like this idea. http://5newsonline.com/2015/06/08/l...hange-uniforms-to-develop-less-militant-look/

Here's their current unis . . . 


 


Here's what they are transitioning to . . . 


 


Not only do they feel more "community friendly" they cost less than half the price. I like the way that sheriff thinks. I realize uniforms don't create a well-run SO but hey it does make a statement about the attitude of the dept. and it is the very first impression a citizen will get. 

Do you like the gestapo feel better or the professional 'public servant' feel best? Cast your vote!


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 10, 2015)

I think they should stand out in a crowd. A visible force is an effective force. And if if you do not want to have a bad experience with them- obey the law- treat them with respect. and a yes sir/mam is the way to respond....... I read yesterday where a policeman has 20 times more chance getting shot by one of us then the other way around- I would be a little edgy in the circumstances and scrutiny they are being put under. Personally I think we should buy them all body cams- to hell with new uniforms.......

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Alan Sweet (Jun 10, 2015)

Have you ever noticed, when you need a police man .... you can't find one.

I think when they are not busy on what ever activity they have, they should pull a police car over to the side of the road and turn on the blinking lights. Then if you needed one, you could see the lights and immediately know where you could find ine.

The whole idea of hiding in dead zones or behind bill boards is ridiculous. You never see them then.

Remember, "Protect and Serve." not "Apprehend and Prosecute."

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 10, 2015)

I respect the police force a great deal, but think their priorities aren't always right. Example: Catching speeders for going 5 mph over the limit. Need to place a greater focus on catching true criminals. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 10, 2015)

I think they should ban the clip ons and teach them to tie a tie to reach past their bellies...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ghost1066 (Jun 10, 2015)

Between the two pics above there isn't a great deal of difference when I expected some black clad, jump boot wearing SWAT type from the title. I am not in favor of "military" style clothing for every day wear for officers. They are not military and yet as soon as they dress the part they start calling themselves operators and refer to us as civilians...well they are civilians not military. It has been shown in several studies that dressing the part tends to make them act the part which causes a bigger rift between them and the general public. 

As to "protect and serve" the SCOTUS declared they have no duty to protect the general public. I have three officers living on my street, another up the road that is the head deputy in this area and the sheriff waves each time he passes me on the street, all good guys and all dress in the khaki uniforms but none decked out as SWAT.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## DKMD (Jun 10, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> I think they should ban the clip ons and teach them to tie a tie to reach past their bellies...



I don't think they make ties long enough for some of those bellies

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## jmurray (Jun 10, 2015)

The hat makes it look official.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jun 11, 2015)

Eggcorn? Perhaps a _less military_ look? Nothing about the old-style police uniform looks "militant" (according to the Merriam-Webster definition) to me.

But ... I like the fact that this Sheriff is thinking about changes to the old way of doing things -- whether it's to save money or not. Changes in minor areas (like uniform) can prevent folk from getting stuck in the mindset that "something must be done the way it's always been done because that's the way it's always been done." Once the reason for doing something a particular way has changed, it's time to consider alternatives.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mike Mills (Jun 11, 2015)

I would go with the standard uniform but it can be toned down. I have never thought of the uniform as "militant" but I assume uniforms may be military inspired to provide instant recognition.

As far as "stasi" here is what Encyclopedia Britannica says in part..."it sought to infiltrate every institution of society and every aspect of daily life, including even intimate personal and familial relationships".

If I think of the stasi in the USA I think of these folks and their "uniforms" as fitting the above definition.



If law officers go more casual and "friendly" then they need to dress like this for many areas.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------

